# Project One Madone



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

I am looking at the Project One Madone. Here are some details is there anything here that I should question?

I had a bike fit and it was determined I should go for the H1 fit. I am light weight around 148 and very flexible.

Bike build:
Madone 6.5
Frame 58cm
Dura-Ace 9070 Di2
Standard Crank
175MM
Cassette 11X28
Wheels Race X Lite
Saddle Paradigm RL

Any other questions I should be asking? Obviously, some things can't be adjusted like frame size. But how do you know when you got it right?


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

You have the basics. The next steps in fit is selecting your handlebar width & style, selecting pedals and shoes and making sure the saddle is comfortable. Final fitting will involve saddle height & fore-aft position, stem length, brake handle position and handlebar tilt. Don't forget tire selection and tire pressure.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I test rode a Madone almost exactly as you specified. I absolutely loved the bike, but decided on the Domanes as I already have a Giant Defy 0 which is similar to the Madone.

I agree with the other poster- get some good (wide if you need them) handlebars with gel. That was the only area where I could criticize an otherwise fantastic bike.

About the 58cm, I am 5-11, 34" inseam. I thought the 58 Madone and Domanes were better than the 56's, I got the 58. Glad I did!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

I have a 5.9sl which has a horizontal top tube. It's a 60cm. I also have a 6 series H1 with a sloping top tube. It's a 58cm. I am 6'1" tall. I find it hard to believe that you are as tall as I am yet weigh 140 pounds. It sounds to me like you are going to buy a frame that's way too big.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I am 5'11" and with this frame size there is plenty of room when I am standing over the frame. I have lost much weight due to work stress but riding helps. We got to have our diversions. 

I think it is all good, mainly just getting out there to ride. I have a tendency to over analyze. 

Thanks
B


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

No need to over analyze. No second guessing. You did your homework, and selected a fantastic bike. When you get it, go out and ENJOY! That's what I'm doing


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought a 5.5 P1 in 2009 it's been amazing and the paint has held up great, hard to believe its seen 4 seasons of use. I'm selling it to help buy a new bike but not trying real hard.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Try a 56cm.


----------

